# What do you think about transcriptions?



## aallee (Mar 19, 2019)

HI, I am saxophone player. I would like to know your opinion about transcriptions in general. I think that this is a very interesting theme with very different opinions.

Here I share with youth a recent recording of the Paganini's caprice N.1 played with saxophone.






Best,
Alex


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Congratulations. Well done! I have no problem with this transcription or the idea of transcriptions in general. They can expand what music is available for certain instruments, and as a life-long exponent of the saxophone myself, any additions to the repertoire can be helpful to everyone. Wonderful playing.


----------



## aallee (Mar 19, 2019)

Dear Larkenfield, 
Thank you very much. : )


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Transcriptions first and foremost serve the purpose to give instrumentalists a chance to play music not written for their own instrument.

To the listener transcriptions may be entertaining and sometimes illuminating, when other qualities of the music are put into the fore, e.g. piano transcriptions of orchestral music. But frankly spoken I have never heard a transcription which surpassed the original composition, not even some composers transcriptions of own works.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I am in favor of them


----------

